# to the ladies of at.... big ?



## stewart76 (Jan 13, 2005)

i am going to try to get inside your heads here a little bit..... what is the true secret to picking women up?..... how do you like to be approached, and like to hear initially?...............................


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Now when you see the number of people that have looked at your thread but not replied, is one thing becoming clear? You are asking for "TOP SECRET" info. If they told you then women would no longer be a mystery so they would have to kill you. Just be glad you didn't get an answer. Now you can be confused the rest of your life like the rest of us.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

The guy has to be:
Good looking
hunt and compete
respect
cook dinner


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

That is wat I cal the short short short short list of my perfect guy :smile:


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

i don't think most women want to be "picked up"

kinda makes me think of a car salesman... u know?


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

I thought the woman chose the man. The man just comes at her command


----------



## artemesia (Jun 24, 2005)

Well, avoid pickup lines, period. I'll tell you a pet peeve that is fairly universal and done commonly by men (I deal with this almost every day because I have to be nice to patrons whenever I'm on the floor and then I find solutions to their problems whatever they may be [not like I'm a supermodel, but I am paid to be compassionate with their problems and treat everyone with kindness]- and its crossed age/financial status/background etc -its just men in general) and it happens to all of my female friends in service positions too- if she works in a service profession where she has to be nice to people whether or not she wants to that at work is possibly the WORST place/time to hit on a woman period. (This includes teachers at your kid's school, librarians, waitresses, real estate agents, nurses, dental hygenists, bartenders, police officers, an on site IT tech, retail clerks, etc - My friend who is a vet is somehow irresistable to lonely cat collecting men who live with parents, my friend the dental hygenist is candy to men with halotosis and Medicaid, I'm blessed with my workplace harem of recently divorced single dads in search of insta-mom [best of the bunch, many are nice guys at least and I can respect that they care about their children], elderely but dirty old widowers, civil war/wwII reenactors, extremely fervored born again christian men, and homeless drug addicts - it doesnt help that my profession has fetishists/porno sites and strong cultural stereotypes, but still, the moment the patron leaves, co-workers tease me). 

Also do not look a woman squarely in the breasts when you talk to her, she'll notice. Another thing is that dirty/nasty fingernails are to most women repulsive (think of what monistat cures) and combover hair do's do not fool anyone, they just look greasy and gross, and women have an acute sense of smell, so hygeine is definitely a kicker. Some strange man unless drop dead gorgeous walking up to a woman when she does not expect/want it and asking if you want to get drunk with him because he likes your "hair" (really means woo-woos and/or booty) or believes that you are kindred souls (means he hasnt gotten laid in some time) or some schesisse like that (or worse tells you what a feminist he is which translates to he does not pay child support on the kids he does have) is creepy. The hands down worst pick up line I've gotten recently involved the attractiveness of my "child bearing hips" while paying for gas in the gas station market. I dont advise using that gem.

That said, meeting women with mutual interests in an appropriate place/on social time is a much better venue. I'm much more likely to relax & "talk shop" and pass along my email/# with someone at a work related convention/conference or at a meeting/outing doing something I'm passionate about. So your chances would go up on a 3-D shoot as opposed to the supermarket. I've dated a lot of people I met this way, and of my exes, am mostly still friends with the ones I had a lot in common with.

Also ask your friends if they know anybody you might be interested in. Mutual friends knocks down the "creepy" factor. I wouldn't resort to getting an incredibly cute puppy (effective because women will go up to strangers and ask about/pet the puppy, but dogs are a ton of work/become family members/need care & put you on a 14 hour away from home schedule and they dont stay puppies forever - and dogs will want to play with each other, so owners end up making small talk. But its weird, I moved to a new town 10 months ago and I know many of the regulars at my local dog park and get stopped every time I take the dog out places and am more likely to talk to a person who wants to play with my dog than someone asking me if I've ever modelled [I'm 5'6" and chubby, so um no] or complimenting my eyes while staring at my breasts, but remember you are getting a family member whom you will be responsible for for 8-17 years, so IMO its not worth it just for that).

I'm not Christian, but a lot of my friends who are have met men at Church / religiously oriented singles groups and that's led to relationships/marriage. Also, some libraries do singles events/singles book clubs & mixers. I've worked at one of those, it was really fun. Seriously, if they arent doing it locally, ask whoever handles Adult Services about it (not a desk clerk, but usually one of the librarians). These events are almost always really popular all over the world. The Female to Male ratio was much higher as was the caliber of men than say at my neighborhood sports bar, but what was so great about it was that you get insight into a person's mind before talking with them one on one, and the opportunity to actually discuss their IDEAS with them. I know people who've met & married this way. 

Good luck & consider rethinking the whole "pick up line" approach.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

see i told ya....

it's like telemarketers calling at dinner


----------



## tinbender (Jun 20, 2005)

you don`t get relationships with pickup lines, you get ass and thats it.


their are some desperate fella`s here on AT apparently


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

Alcohol!!!


----------



## 30 X (Apr 4, 2005)

As I and many others are sure you dont always get ass from a pick up line and alot of women dont want to be picked up, or so im told. I dont know what the secret to getting women is and I dont care. Perhaps there is no secret perhaps if its ment to be its ment to be.


----------



## stewart76 (Jan 13, 2005)

just trying to get conversation started is all....... i do realize that women will never tell.... but i also realize it opens the gate to other conversations....


----------



## tinbender (Jun 20, 2005)

what I meant was any woman who`ll fall for a line probably isn`t the type you`ll want for a relationship. ie one night rodeo material  

on the other hand I have plenty of friends who`ve admittedly been around the block and would make a guy a fine gf/wife.


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*Stewart*



dahmer said:


> Now when you see the number of people that have looked at your thread but not replied, is one thing becoming clear? You are asking for "TOP SECRET" info. If they told you then women would no longer be a mystery so they would have to kill you. Just be glad you didn't get an answer. Now you can be confused the rest of your life like the rest of us.


Come on Stewart take one for the team we need to know this stuff.


----------



## shortstuffpj (Feb 21, 2004)

You want the secrets to picking up a woman?? 

Here's a few ideas that you should eat, sleep, and live by. 

1. Be YOURSELF!!!!! 
Don't put on some big show of BS, because women will see through it and nothing ever great starts off with a lie or being deceitful.

2. Be confident but not a stupid cocky jerk. There's a huge difference!


3.Smile! 
Your smile will give more stuff away about who you are and what you are all about then you realize.

Three simple keys my dear. Just be yourself and remember your worthy of the best and you should never settle for less. If you think your not worthy enough or not good enough for someone, you just might being shooting yourself in the foot and missing out on one of the best women to cross your path.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Pick up lines are the worse thing. I usually get approached about my tattoo. hell I had some guy approach me this weekend with my boyfriend sitting right next to me. He of course clarified that he wasn't hitting on me, just merely curious about the tattoo. 

There really is no right or wrong way to approach a woman. I have had lots of guys do different things. I really hate it though when guys act like they are not attempting to hook up and just are interested in starting a friendship. Oh yea....I am buying that one. Be honest. You want a fling...state it. (in a flirty sort of way) You find the person attractive and are curious about their personality....state it. Cut to the chase with me, but make it fun by flirting. Thats my style.


----------



## Matty-NJ (Dec 5, 2003)

First of all, who wants women around anyway? They are nothing but a pain in the arse, they take away time from hunting and fishing.  

But since you asked, you have to capture their interest, and then leave them wanting more. Be yourself, but dont lay it all out on the line. Be mysterious! Not like I have a shovel and a body bag in my trunk mysterious, but less talk about you, and more listening.

Basically, just play hard to get...works for me. They used to do that to me all the time, really messes with you. 

The minute you stop bothering with them, they want you more, because now you are the unobtainable. Women want the unobtainable. Actually men do too.....its the challenge. Its the same reason we all strive for big antlers.
Now that Ive learned this, Im the undesirable one,.....err.....I mean....unobtainable.  

Humor is a must....if you arent funny, you need to be.....dont worry though, there is hope....I sell lessons.....pm me asap!


----------



## KalamazooKid (May 2, 2005)

I thought this was an ARCHERY forum .... :angry:


----------



## Matty-NJ (Dec 5, 2003)

By the way Dea, where is this tatoo that everyone asks you about?

And what is so special about it that everyone always asks?

Did you fail to mention that its a tattoo that reads,.

"ask me about my tattoo"
Tattoos by billy joes tattoo parlor 
Are you promoting the tattoo shop?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

KalamazooKid said:


> I thought this was an ARCHERY forum .... :angry:


It is and why are you in the women's forum if it pisses you off? Duhhhhhh


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Matty-NJ said:


> By the way Dea, where is this tatoo that everyone asks you about?
> 
> And what is so special about it that everyone always asks?
> 
> ...


LOL! How did you know that was what my tattoo was. LOL! Just a celtic symbol that no one ever has seen. I guess most people would ask just out of curiousity. that is a good idea though....ask me about my tattoo. too funny


----------



## KalamazooKid (May 2, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> It is and why are you in the women's forum if it pisses you off? Duhhhhhh


Did we wake up on the wrong side today? I was actually in here to ask a question about my wife's bow (I'm NOT trying to sell anything) but I'll go elsewhere.

BTW ... why are you here? Oh that's right .... you're trying to sell broadheads.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

We respond to questions in threads dedicated to that. Feel free to post one and the ladies will respond that have the knowledge.


----------



## Lawdawg131 (Jul 7, 2003)

Sometimes it seems a cheesey pick up line can be an ice breaker but so cheesey is shows you have a sense of humor


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

KalamazooKid said:


> Did we wake up on the wrong side today? I was actually in here to ask a question about my wife's bow (I'm NOT trying to sell anything) but I'll go elsewhere.
> 
> BTW ... why are you here? Oh that's right .... you're trying to sell broadheads.


Dude, you must have woke up on the wrong side of the bed as I didnt. You made the angry face on your reply so you're the one who was pissed. So you wanted to ask a question about your wife's bow, well duhhhhh start a thread and ask away......why am I here? Cuz I wanna be here, cool 'nuff?
Selling broadheads???? Must be jealous......nuttin personal there bud :shade:


----------



## luckypierre (Apr 28, 2005)

Try popping up from behind a bus stop bench and say " Your'e pretty. Waiting long? " It helps if you have a doggie puppit on your arm.


----------



## lungbuster-gal (May 1, 2005)

*yes we are*



Matty-NJ said:


> First of all, who wants women around anyway? They are nothing but a pain in the arse, they take away time from hunting and fishing.
> 
> But since you asked, you have to capture their interest, and then leave them wanting more. Be yourself, but dont lay it all out on the line. Be mysterious! Not like I have a shovel and a body bag in my trunk mysterious, but less talk about you, and more listening.
> 
> ...


but no we aren't, we honestly do like to cook what we both bring home from the field...............NOTICE, what we BOTH BRING BACK!


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

shortstuffpj said:


> You want the secrets to picking up a woman??
> 
> Here's a few ideas that you should eat, sleep, and live by.
> 
> ...


Well said! :thumbs_up


----------



## Matty-NJ (Dec 5, 2003)

lungbuster-gal said:


> but no we aren't, we honestly do like to cook what we both bring home from the field...............NOTICE, what we BOTH BRING BACK!



Well then, unfortunately you are already taken.  

Finding a nice girl that hunts, and or fishes, likes to work-out and eat healthy, and is a decent cook is nearly impossible. Im almost certain that none live within a 50 mile radius of me. Ive found a few that were great girls, but not "the one" just yet. Im only 25 though, so ten more years, and then I'll start to worry and post threads about how to pick up women.  Just kidding. :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Matty-NJ said:


> Well then, unfortunately you are already taken.
> 
> Finding a nice girl that hunts, and or fishes, likes to work-out and eat healthy, and is a decent cook is nearly impossible. Im almost certain that none live within a 50 mile radius of me. Ive found a few that were great girls, but not "the one" just yet. Im only 25 though, so ten more years, and then I'll start to worry and post threads about how to pick up women.  Just kidding. :wink:


Pardon me for saying but we do exist. I spent all last summer fishing and shooting alone. You got to me in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

Matty-NJ said:


> Well then, unfortunately you are already taken.
> 
> Finding a nice girl that hunts, and or fishes, likes to work-out and eat healthy, and is a decent cook is nearly impossible. Im almost certain that none live within a 50 mile radius of me. Ive found a few that were great girls, but not "the one" just yet. Im only 25 though, so ten more years, and then I'll start to worry and post threads about how to pick up women.  Just kidding. :wink:


I just found mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Shawn said:


> I just found mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Do tell :wink:


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

3dmama said:


> Do tell :wink:



She got me hook line and sinker :secret: Thats all for now


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Shawn said:


> She got me hook line and sinker :secret: Thats all for now


 :teeth: :teeth:


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

3dmama said:


> Do tell :wink:


If she *WAS * to see this (sometime's she post)I would not want it to go to her head. So I am going to be :zip: I like her just the way she is :thumbs_up


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey ... this could get good. Do TELL Shawn... I'm dying to hear this. A real girl that hunts, fishes, cooks, cleans and does all that stuff?????


And I can tell ya right now... she IS one heck of a gal! :thumbs_up


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

GlowbugAng said:


> Hey ... this could get good. Do TELL Shawn... I'm dying to hear this. A real girl that hunts, fishes, cooks, cleans and does all that stuff?????
> 
> 
> And I can tell ya right now... she IS one heck of a gal! :thumbs_up



ALL THAT AND SOME :wink:. I just don't want a good thing go to her head. See likes to get on AT everynow and then


----------



## tinbender (Jun 20, 2005)

now that you have one go find me one :thumbs_up


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> Pardon me for saying but we do exist. I spent all last summer fishing and shooting alone. You got to me in the right place at the right time.


Yes, there are a few of us out there!! Maybe he should start expanding his "territory". :wink:


----------



## Daemonspeeding (Jul 3, 2004)

tinbender said:


> you don`t get relationships with pickup lines, you get ass and thats it.
> 
> 
> D


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Daemonspeeding said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing.


Guess that depends on who you are talking to, doesn't it?


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

DeeS said:


> Yes, there are a few of us out there!! Maybe he should start expanding his "territory". :wink:


I haven't marked up Missouli for quite some time.  Maybe I need to go back.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

DeeS said:


> Guess that depends on who you are talking to, doesn't it?


Sure does


----------



## tinbender (Jun 20, 2005)

Daemonspeeding said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing.


oh hell it isn`t a bad thing, its just i`d rather have a woman to enjoy things I like to do besides having sex 

and to think my friends say i`m too young to be wantin to settle down


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Ivorytooth said:


> I haven't marked up Missouli for quite some time.  Maybe I need to go back.


Missoula is an awesome place! :wink:


----------



## Matty-NJ (Dec 5, 2003)

Dea, where abouts in western PA are you?

Ive hunted out in Elk county a few times. 

Parker Dam State Park, Benezette, Tyler, any of those sound familiar?

About expanding my territory, Im not so sure.....Im not really actively looking for my "Mrs. Right" as of right now....concentrating on starting my career, putting money away in the bank, and maybe even buying a home, so I can treat my future wife like a queen. Dont get me wrong, if she came along, Id make time for her now, buy planning for the future in the meantime seems like a good idea.  

Have a good one---Matt


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Matty-NJ said:


> Dea, where abouts in western PA are you?
> 
> Ive hunted out in Elk county a few times.
> 
> ...


Parker Dam....grandparents had a camp not far from there when I was little. Just was looking the other day at pics of me fishing at Parker Dam with my mom when I was wee little.  Elk county is a good bit north about 2.5 maybe 3 hours. Depending on who is driving. LOL!

Take your time....you will find someone when the time is right...but the girls have a point, no one will find someone sitting at home alone. Got to get out there. Not saying that is you, just in general.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

dea dell'arco said:


> Parker Dam....grandparents had a camp not far from there when I was little. Just was looking the other day at pics of me fishing at Parker Dam with my mom when I was wee little.  Elk county is a good bit north about 2.5 maybe 3 hours. Depending on who is driving. LOL!
> 
> Take your time....you will find someone when the time is right...but the girls have a point, no one will find someone sitting at home alone. Got to get out there. Not saying that is you, just in general.


You have to take chances every now and then


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

3dmama said:


> You have to take chances every now and then



Explain chances????


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

You have to be willing to take a chance of opening up and letting someone in. If you have a wall built around you, because your afraid of being hurt or afraid of rejection. You may never meet that special someone....because they ran into your wall and turned around.


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

3dmama said:


> You have to be willing to take a chance of opening up and letting someone in. If you have a wall built around you, because your afraid of being hurt or afraid of rejection. You may never meet that special someone....because they ran into your wall and turned around.


Like I said in a earlier post "I found mine" :tongue: If I had any wall standing .......Well...... lets just say she knocked it down from "hello" :wink:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Shawn said:


> Like I said in a earlier post "I found mine" :tongue: If I had any wall standing ...........Well...... lets just say she knocked it down from "hello" :wink:


She sounds like a very lucky girl :teeth: :teeth:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

3dmama said:


> She sounds like a very lucky girl :teeth: :teeth:


I pity the poor guy as he has no clue what he is in for  :shade: (only joking of course) :wink:


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

Jerry/NJ said:


> I pity the poor guy as he has no clue what he is in for  :shade: (only joking of course) :wink:



Gotta like a challenge. :wink:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

I have a wall and a moat complete with drawbridge. Armed guards at the porticullis.


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

Shawn said:


> Like I said in a earlier post "I found mine" :tongue: If I had any wall standing .......Well...... lets just say she knocked it down from "hello" :wink:


Do i know her? :zip:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Ivorytooth said:


> I have a wall and a moat complete with drawbridge. Armed guards at the porticullis.


And your whining about the age thing, but then it doesn't matter if you are going to stone wall any woman of any age. Lordy Lordy.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

dea dell'arco said:


> And your whining about the age thing, but then it doesn't matter if you are going to stone wall any woman of any age. Lordy Lordy.


Now you know I was just joking.  See the smileys?

Actually my heart is open and a playground for all women to trounce upon.


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

Ivorytooth said:


> I have a wall and a moat complete with drawbridge. Armed guards at the porticullis.



Yup, that's pretty much how I'm feelin' these days too! :wink:


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

GlowbugAng said:


> Yup, that's pretty much how I'm feelin' these days too! :wink:


You never know what might come out of AT :thumbs_up


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

GlowbugAng said:


> Yup, that's pretty much how I'm feelin' these days too! :wink:


Now I know better bug, you too much of a chick for that.  You're too lovable.  Just cause you're a n00b still don't mean nothing. Why, I bet Jerry could walk right up to you and say something in your ear to make your knees turn to jelly.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Shawn said:


> You never know what might come out of AT :thumbs_up


How true :smile:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Enough of the hints!! Just come on out of the closet guys!! LOL!


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

GlowbugAng said:


> Yup, that's pretty much how I'm feelin' these days too! :wink:


Bug thats not the person I saw at the BRS  And yes you are a shooter too! :thumbs_up


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

SOunds like you got her pegged Shawn. She talks a mean game but.....


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

GlowbugAng said:


> Yup, that's pretty much how I'm feelin' these days too! :wink:


Take a chance Bug...you never know how it will end up :wink:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Ivorytooth said:


> Enough of the hints!! Just come on out of the closet guys!! LOL!



Tooth.....I like the closet :wink:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

3dmama said:


> Tooth.....I like the closet :wink:



Cause it is dark no matter what time of day huh?


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> Why, I bet Jerry could walk right up to you and say something in your ear to make your knees turn to jelly.



Well, thats what Jerry thinks anyway. lol.


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

Ivorytooth said:


> SOunds like you got her pegged Shawn. She talks a mean game but.....


O' she has game. She smacked down on the fella's at the BRS shoot on the sims range in the dark! "That a Boy"......Bug Gal! :smile:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

GlowbugAng said:


> Yup, that's pretty much how I'm feelin' these days too! :wink:


You ain't tall enough to have a wall. Maybe one of those kiddie fences you use on the stairs. Why I bet someone who shall remain nameless could just jump right over that bad boy.   

Geez, now you all got me sucked into this post of intrigue. LOL!


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Shawn said:


> O' she has game. She smacked down on the fella's at the BRS shoot on the sims range in the dark! "That a Boy"......Bug Gal! :smile:


Yeah Shawn I know, I ran into her last year at the Classic.  She wanted to call me out, but got wise. 

She's got game and spunk.   She just doesn't know her role.  I wished the girls would have whupped up on more of them actually.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Shawn said:


> O' she has game. She smacked down on the fella's at the BRS shoot on the sims range in the dark! "That a Boy"......Bug Gal! :smile:



Careful Shawn, these girls don't miss much other than foam. You gonna catch grief about the atta boy comment. I see it coming already.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

cfuhrer said:


> Well, thats what Jerry thinks anyway. lol.


I thought I heard my name being used in vain.....  

Whatsamatta , ole Bug need a lift? hehehe 


3Dhotmama.....Shawn, you have my sympathy is all I can say :zip:   The closet?  

Tooth, dont you be throwin in the towel bro........cuz we dont wanna see ya nekked .....lmao 

Where is that Dea hidin at? :shade:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> I thought I heard my name being used in vain.....
> 
> Whatsamatta , ole Bug need a lift? hehehe
> 
> ...



I can't throw what I don't have on. 

Dea is pouting cause she is too young to play.   

Jerry, I am almost to China already in just a few posts.   Guess I will switch to a hand trowel. LOL!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Ivorytooth said:


> I can't throw what I don't have on.
> 
> Dea is pouting cause she is too young to play.
> 
> Jerry, I am almost to China already in just a few posts.   Guess I will switch to a hand trowel. LOL!


Tell ya what.........how bout I come out there and do some elk huntin and I'll teach ya some tricks of the trade and they'll follow ya like a shadow.  :wink:  (women that is not elk) LOL


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

3dmama said:


> Tooth.....I like the closet :wink:


Trying to find something to wear??? :zip:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Tell ya what.........how bout I come out there and do some elk huntin and I'll teach ya some tricks of the trade and they'll follow ya like a shadow.  :wink:  (women that is not elk) LOL


So where is the benefit of that? LOL!  

Actually, I kind of like them out in front.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Tell ya what.........how bout I come out there and do some elk huntin and I'll teach ya some tricks of the trade and they'll follow ya like a shadow.  :wink:  (women that is not elk) LOL



LOl and you think you can teach him, eh?  
Im sure Justin would be just as happy with the elk as with the women.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

LMAO........just turn around silly  :teeth:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

cfuhrer said:


> Im sure Justin would be just as happy with the elk as with the women.


Dudess, you tellin me he does elk??? :mg: Prolly doesnt wash when done.....see, we figurrred out the problem :wink:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

cfuhrer said:


> LOl and you think you can teach him, eh?
> Im sure Justin would be just as happy with the elk as with the women.


Naw, I ain't that far gone yet.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Dudess, you tellin me he does elk??? :mg: Prolly doesnt wash when done.....see, we figurrred out the problem :wink:


LOL!  Yup, but I use a knife on the elk.  I do wash.   I don't want to be a walking grizz snack now.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Ivorytooth said:


> Naw, I ain't that far gone yet.


I have a funny story bout a fella here from town who used to .......ooops :zip: :zip: 

OK, tooth, come to NJ and we'll go to AC and show you some action......on?


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> I have a funny story bout a fella here from town who used to .......ooops :zip: :zip:
> 
> OK, tooth, come to NJ and we'll go to AC and show you some action......on?


I will make it over that way someday. That is if I survive H4E's cooking this weekend.   Get to spend time with her and Foamie.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

The invitation stands :wink:
Tell the gang I said HIGHHHHH :beer:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Will do.


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

Well... I'm still hopeful.. Someday, my prince will come. Heck, last 2 Thursdays we've have a frog at the indoor archery range. I had to tell everone to leave him alone, I was gonna kiss him after we were done to see if he was my handsome prince.   But knowing my charm and grace, prince wonderful will ride up on his valiant steed, i'll hit him in the nose with my javelin accidently, break his nose, he'll bleed, I'll puke.... well, you should be able to figure out how that fairy tale ends :thumbs_do LMAO


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

GlowbugAng said:


> Well... I'm still hopeful.. Someday, my prince will come. Heck, last 2 Thursdays we've have a frog at the indoor archery range. I had to tell everone to leave him alone, I was gonna kiss him after we were done to see if he was my handsome prince.   But knowing my charm and grace, prince wonderful will ride up on his valiant steed, i'll hit him in the nose with my javelin accidently, break his nose, he'll bleed, I'll puke.... well, you should be able to figure out how that fairy tale ends :thumbs_do LMAO


Or he will get off that horse....and you will knock each others socks off without even trying


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

3dmama said:


> Or he will get off that horse....and you will knock each others socks off without even trying


Are you speaking from experience? :mg:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Shawn said:


> Are you speaking from experience? :mg:


Being an optamist....You mean to tell me that has never happened to you :angel:


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

3dmama said:


> Being an optamist....You mean to tell me that has never happened to you :angel:


As posted earlier I found mine. :zip:


----------



## tinbender (Jun 20, 2005)

Shawn said:


> As posted earlier I found mine. :zip:



and as I posted earlier now you can find me one 

she has to live in florida but be moving to montana in 6 weeks


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

tinbender said:


> and as I posted earlier now you can find me one
> 
> she has to live in florida but be moving to montana in 6 weeks


Where abouts in Montana?


----------



## tinbender (Jun 20, 2005)

kalispell :thumbs_up


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

tinbender said:


> kalispell :thumbs_up


Not far from Missoula! Have to come down this way when ya get out here. some good :beer: drinking places here!


----------



## tinbender (Jun 20, 2005)

as long as your the one driving, i`ve had enough troubles with the law after leaving a drinking establishment


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

loose the dorky avatar now stewart67
No chicks like the hulk{next to none} and to the one that does great. Stewart might be a great hook up for you. I am not ragging on you.


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

tinbender said:


> and as I posted earlier now you can find me one
> 
> she has to live in florida but be moving to montana in 6 weeks



One day when you least expect it.  One will be standing right in front of you.  Things happen for a reason. :thumbs_up


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

tinbender said:


> as long as your the one driving, i`ve had enough troubles with the law after leaving a drinking establishment


I just got into trouble with them here too! Guess I will just have to have friend drive!!


----------



## tinbender (Jun 20, 2005)

that`s perfect! we`ll have a designated driver and somebody sober to laugh at


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

tinbender said:


> that`s perfect! we`ll have a designated driver and somebody sober to laugh at


Works for me.......I've had to have one the last month now.


----------



## tinbender (Jun 20, 2005)

lol well I need to have one for the next year and 10 months or I go back to an unfriendly place for another 178 days :sad:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

tinbender said:


> lol well I need to have one for the next year and 10 months or I go back to an unfriendly place for another 178 days :sad:


Damn!! What did you do there in FL.???


----------



## tinbender (Jun 20, 2005)

actually it was in another state seeing friends, lets just say, camping four wheeling lots of alcohol = dragging a park rangers truck into a mud pit after being threatened one too many times


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

tinbender said:


> actually it was in another state seeing friends, lets just say, camping four wheeling lots of alcohol = dragging a park rangers truck into a mud pit after being threatened one too many times


OMG!!!!  Too funny! Probably wasn't at the time though. Mine was just a DUI. Got to do the 48hrs in jail this weekend.  What a way to spend a weekend.


----------



## tinbender (Jun 20, 2005)

it was pretty funny at the time as well actually, only had to do 2 days in the pokie cause it happened on a friday night.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

tinbender said:


> it was pretty funny at the time as well actually, only had to do 2 days in the pokie cause it happened on a friday night.


That's not too bad then. Not looking forward to being stuck inside all weekend though. Not my kind of fun!


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

tinbender said:


> and as I posted earlier now you can find me one
> 
> she has to live in florida but be moving to montana in 6 weeks


Sounds like you found one :thumbs_up


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Cupids running thru AT...shooting people with arrows


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

3dmama said:


> Cupids running thru AT...shooting people with arrows


Mama, you ever been hit with one of them arrows? :mg:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

I have tried real hard to avoid them  but I may have gotten nicked  :wink:


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

3dmama said:


> I have tried real hard to avoid them  but I may have gotten nicked  :wink:


Is cupid not playing by the rules? :secret:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Shawn said:


> Is cupid not playing by the rules? :secret:


You tell me????? :zip:


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

3dmama said:


> You tell me????? :zip:



NO! :zip:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

:teeth: :teeth:


----------



## minihaha (Jul 11, 2005)

*Forget pick up lines...*

Just be polite, considerate and nice. Lasting relationships start with friendship, build to passion and continue with friendship.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

3dmama said:


> I have tried real hard to avoid them  but I may have gotten nicked  :wink:


I think you got more than nicked, mama! :wink:


----------

